# Simplicity Vs. Husqvarna



## NH_Chris

I am trying to decide between the Simplicity Regent 22/44 and the Husqvarna YTH24V48LS. I have a little over an acre to mow, hilly, and only a couple of obstacles to mow around. There are a couple of dealers to choose from for each close by. Any thoughts about these machines? Quality issues? Longevity? Any input will be appreciated!


----------



## musicman300

I too am looking and from what I've found, the Simplicity has few if any complaints about quality and getting corporate headquarters to back their machine. A lot of complaints about everything else. Just my thoughts. John


----------



## djustice

*Any Luck?*

Chris,
Looking at the same two tractors, did you dicide on one? If so, what did you go with and are you happy with it?
D.


----------



## NH_Chris

*Decision Made*

Hey, after making inquires with several dealers in my area (and there are many for each ) the Husqvarna dealers did not have the tractor I was interested in, in stock. I tested and liked the Simplicity and wanted to compare it against something (besides my Craftsman 13.5 rider) but was unable to, so I am going with the Simplicity Regent. 

The Simplicity dealers I visited had the machine in stock and the price with the attachments I required were almost exact so I went with the dealer that was closer and which happened to be the friendlier and more informative of the two. They also extended the warranty and had a good service plan. I expect delivery any time now and am eager to start mowing.

This will be the earliest I have mowed in many years -- Spring has come early here in my part of NH!


----------



## cycleone

Chris,
i have a 2008 regent 20/38 and i would not trade it for anything out there. And as far as the company standing behind it i couldn't ask for more. I bought it last year as a holdover and after the first mowing i was blowing it off and noticed ther was a mouse nest in the cooling fins under the shroud on one cylinder. So i did a compression test on that side and found it had 50lbs. Less on that side. I called the dealer and they got a hold of the rep. And they replaced my 20hp briggs engine with a 27hp els briggs engine and i had it back in 4 days. So i would recommend simplicity very highly. And besides it is a way better tractor than the husqvarna. You get the striping and the simplicity baggers kick butt. Good luck and i hope you are as happy as i am with mine.


----------



## westladog

I just went to a local dealer in my area and I'm totally sold on the YTH24V48LS. The YT...LS series is a commercial-like grade of riding mowers unlike the junks I've been seeing lately. One look at the deck and you will be sold. It's fabricated and it looks just like the commercial grade zero turn decks. 

Plus it has cruise control and locking rear differential. It also has grease able spindle that is cast aluminum. 
I'm definitely going to get this one in a few days. You get what you pay for and this one really rocks.

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/landowner/products/garden-tractors/yth24v48ls/

Sears sell the other husqvarna models but I think they are junk.


----------

